# 245/35/18's! Wish me luck



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

The Eagle F1 Asym's just came in but I'm waiting on getting the wheels re-finished which are 18x8.5 VW Hollow spoke Phaeton Challenge Wheels. ET45 so I should be okay...went w/ 245/35 to avoid stretch and I'm going Coilover some day. Here's to hoping I don't need to get the dremel out... 
Yes I'm brave...but I have some 235/40/18 PZero Rossos as backup.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

i run 245/40/18 but i have -2* of camber upfront and fenders rolled and all that jazzie stuff...but i do not rub even on the track. Good luck up front is where you will run into issue depending on ride height


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

sabba said:


> i run 245/40/18 but i have -2* of camber upfront and fenders rolled and all that jazzie stuff...but i do not rub even on the track. Good luck up front is where you will run into issue depending on ride height


 Did you do a camber kit & if so what is it?


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

No camber plates, I run cross competition coils. Thereare Camber plates on market though h2sport and kw come to mind.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Gotcha - thanks. 

Hope that fits Troy - it will look fantastic and the extra rubber will help in lots of ways. :thumbup:


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

sabba said:


> i run 245/40/18 but i have -2* of camber upfront and fenders rolled and all that jazzie stuff...but i do not rub even on the track. Good luck up front is where you will run into issue depending on ride height


 I'm at stock ride height and when I do suspension, I'll only do minimal. I think going 245/35's will help me here, just as many that like to go on bags go w/ 215/40's. 

I want to go 245/40's like you, but don't want to have to roll fenders or go w/ a camber kit. If I recall, you had 255/35's for a while? 

Hmmm...can I go 245/40's on stock S-line suspension? Too risky? My main concern is the front spring strut base which is close to the tire as it is now...hence the need for ET45. 

Thx for chiming in!


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

Yeah I was 255/35 but the setup was less then ideal and I had a real messed up alignment. Not willing to find out if 255's will fit with current setup as tires are $$$$. I run a 18x8.5et 45 like you.... You may rub fenderliner in back and definetly recommend adding some camber to rears. You will be running a fairly aggressive setup just be ready to troubleshoot figment issues. 

I am actually running 245/35/18 kuhmos but the sidewalls are thin and I've damaged two front tires on the track already, last one could have been catostropic. I have a set of 245/40s nitto nt1's i will be mounting on 18x8et45 OZ's sitting in my garage. 

Not sure what your intentions are with the car... For the street 35 spec sidewall should be ok but from my experiece on the track it not ideal. 

Good luck!


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

sabba said:


> Yeah I was 255/35 but the setup was less then ideal and I had a real messed up alignment. Not willing to find out if 255's will fit with current setup as tires are $$$$. I run a 18x8.5et 45 like you.... You may rub fenderliner in back and definetly recommend adding some camber to rears. You will be running a fairly aggressive setup just be ready to troubleshoot figment issues.
> 
> I am actually running 245/35/18 kuhmos but the sidewalls are thin and I've damaged two front tires on the track already, last one could have been catostropic. I have a set of 245/40s nitto nt1's i will be mounting on 18x8et45 OZ's sitting in my garage.
> 
> ...


 Sabba...appreciate the insight...very helpful! Post pics of the Nittos and OZ's when it's all mounted.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

will do. This will be my track setup, no need for the Nitto's on the street. Next event is end of month.


----------



## T.D.B. (Aug 11, 2009)

pics?


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

T.D.B. said:


> pics?


Here are a few crappy iPhone pics of my 245/35/18's:


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

here are some pics of 245/35/18s kuhmo's on 8.5et 45 VB3's 


































have yet to mount the 245/40/18 nt01's yet ... next season.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

^^ niceee.


----------



## fstrdr (Mar 26, 2014)

*Running 245/35-18 or 235/40-18 on 18x8 ET45 Rims Stock Sport Package Suspension*



sabba said:


> Yeah I was 255/35 but the setup was less then ideal and I had a real messed up alignment. Not willing to find out if 255's will fit with current setup as tires are $$$$. I run a 18x8.5et 45 like you.... You may rub fenderliner in back and definetly recommend adding some camber to rears. You will be running a fairly aggressive setup just be ready to troubleshoot figment issues.
> 
> I am actually running 245/35/18 kuhmos but the sidewalls are thin and I've damaged two front tires on the track already, last one could have been catostropic. I have a set of 245/40s nitto nt1's i will be mounting on 18x8et45 OZ's sitting in my garage.
> 
> ...


Hi Guys,

I'm reopening this topic a little. I haven't seen anything written about running these setups with the stock Sports Package suspension on an A3. Any thoughts?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

fstrdr said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm reopening this topic a little. I haven't seen anything written about running these setups with the stock Sports Package suspension on an A3. Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!!!


You should really read...

Or not be a troll, or maybe a bot... I am not sure.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

245/40/R18 on 18x8 ET 45 works. :thumbup:


----------



## awwvolks (Nov 2, 2010)

Could you please post a picture of the 245/40/18.? I would appreciate it. I'd like to run that size and keep my s-line springs and just buy damping adjusting shocks. It's my wife's daily driver and a thicker sidewall would definitely help! Thanks


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Here is what I have hosted online at the moment. I can get other pics later if you like - let me know what angles.


















Rubs at this height (I have a loaded trailer hitched up in the pic). I have wider fenders in front, so I'm not sure about exact fitment up there. When I had 245/35/18 with stock fenders, no rubbing. I bet stock s-line springs will be fine. The taller sidewalls help a lot with looks as well as comfort.


----------



## awwvolks (Nov 2, 2010)

Dude that is awesome. I won't go that low because she won't come home with a bumper lol.. What year is your car? I have a 2010 a3 tdi, what fenders are you running?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

I have 07 3.2. Euro s-line springs on now. The fenders are the OSIR wide version. They got replaced after someone hit me in a parking lot and killed one original fender.

Ha - I know what you mean about wives and lowering. I mentioned to mine once that her A4 would look really nice lowered slightly and she said, "Can we raise it some more so I don't keep hitting the parking space bolsters?"

What turbo do you have on your .:R?


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

TroySico said:


> Here are a few crappy iPhone pics of my 245/35/18's:


looks nice. plastidipped?

never knew that wider tires would fit in the a3.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> looks nice. plastidipped?
> 
> never knew that wider tires would fit in the a3.


Knowing Troy, he either got them painted or powder coated. He sold the A3 about 2 years ago to get a Z4 M coupe. This is his latest project:


----------



## awwvolks (Nov 2, 2010)

Ha! My wife said the same. I told her if she wanted to raise the car I would sell it and get a q5 lol. Anyway, I should edit my signature since I no longer have the .:R. It started as an FT400 kit with that tiny gt30. Once the turbo blew I rebuilt it with the internals of a 6265. Much better power band and insane pull on the highway. Miss that car!


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

JRutter said:


> Knowing Troy, he either got them painted or powder coated. He sold the A3 about 2 years ago to get a Z4 M coupe. This is his latest project:


yeah saw his allroad here months ago. looks pretty good


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> looks nice. plastidipped?
> 
> never knew that wider tires would fit in the a3.


At that height anything should fit lol. It's just once your lowered things get difficult.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Ponto said:


> At that height anything should fit lol. It's just once your lowered things get difficult.


lol yeah a suv stance can handle bigger tires any day :beer:


----------



## Lucidity-GTI (Feb 20, 2007)

So the general consensus is that 255/35R18 isn't possible, even with camber and a slightly higher ET?


----------



## RadA3 (Oct 30, 2016)

I just got a 2010 A3 and I want to fit 245/35/18 front and back on 18x8.5 wheels. Will a 35 offset fit or 45 is pretty much the best fit without rolling fenders or other mods?


----------



## gammerx (Nov 24, 2015)

Ponto said:


> At that height anything should fit lol. It's just once your lowered things get difficult.


Do you think I can hit 245/40/18 on 18x8s? This k04 has me ripping through tires through 3rd gear....need more traction!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

RadA3 said:


> I just got a 2010 A3 and I want to fit 245/35/18 front and back on 18x8.5 wheels. Will a 35 offset fit or 45 is pretty much the best fit without rolling fenders or other mods?


I think that you will be rubbing if you are lowered with ET35 unless you are using camber plates up front and running more camber in back. stock suspension *might* barely work.



Lucidity-GTI said:


> So the general consensus is that 255/35R18 isn't possible, even with camber and a slightly higher ET?


Devil is in the details. I have some full slicks that are 255 width even though they are technically 235s. No rubbing with -2 camber front and rear. For daily driving, I prefer 235 or 245 width depending on the wheel spec. 



gammerx said:


> Do you think I can hit 245/40/18 on 18x8s? This k04 has me ripping through tires through 3rd gear....need more traction!


Yes. But as a caveat, I had this combo on wider front fenders and had to grind off the fender tab in the rear. Gut says it would work though.


----------



## gammerx (Nov 24, 2015)

JRutter said:


> I think that you will be rubbing if you are lowered with ET35 unless you are using camber plates up front and running more camber in back. stock suspension *might* barely work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting. Osir makes wide front fenders, is that what you had? I guess I'll save up for front fenders, tire, wheel and front bumper update, then just wrap the car a different color


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

gammerx said:


> Interesting. Osir makes wide front fenders, is that what you had? I guess I'll save up for front fenders, tire, wheel and front bumper update, then just wrap the car a different color


Yes, the Osir +20mm is what I have. SRS Tec in Germany has wider fenders, too, without the vents. Troy had stock fenders on his car.


----------



## RadA3 (Oct 30, 2016)

JRutter said:


> I think that you will be rubbing if you are lowered with ET35 unless you are using camber plates up front and running more camber in back. stock suspension *might* barely work.


I really don't need that much hassle, then 245/35 18 on 18x8.5 ET45 should be ok, correct?


----------



## GohnJallo (Sep 20, 2016)

The hell is with all of these threads being revived from the dead lately?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

RadA3 said:


> I really don't need that much hassle, then 245/35 18 on 18x8.5 ET45 should be ok, correct?


I haven't tried it, and don't have a stock setup to check, but yes, I think it will work.



GohnJallo said:


> The hell is with all of these threads being revived from the dead lately?


Zombies are fun! :vampire: Kudos for newer owners searching rather than just asking the same questions over and over. :beer:


----------

